# Game #72: Heat @ Cavs (4/1/2006)



## remy23

_*Game 72*_


*Miami Heat* *(47-23) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (42-29)*

_*Saturday, April 1, 2006*_
*Time:* 11:00am PT, 2:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*MIAMI HEAT’S BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*
 

*MIAMI HEAT’S NOTES*

*•* The big 1-2 punch of Wade and Shaq will always be problematic for Cleveland. Both guys have the potential to have great games. Since Cleveland can't double both guys if they're playing at the same time, the Cavaliers will have to make a choice. Force Cleveland's hand early to see their decision. 

*•* Get physical with Cleveland, throw several bodies at LeBron and dictate the terms of the match. 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall have to spread the floor. The Heat’s defense is going to look past Eric Snow and if the shooters are cold, they’ll back off them too and leave LeBron trapped.

*•* Zydrunas will need to bring it against the Diesel. It would be great if Zydrunas duels with Shaq the same way he did against Yao Ming. The Heat might not be expecting a big game from Ilgauskas. 

*OVERVIEW*

The Cavaliers should be up and hungry for this game. They’ll want to avenge the loss on March 12th, that saw LeBron James courageously fight the Heat single-handedly. Since the Heat are without Zo, the Cavs should fair better this time around in the paint.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Is Shaq playing? If he's out we win this game easy (with no Mourning). They were struggling to beat the Raps without him and they're barely .500 when he's out of the lineup.

If he plays then it will obviously be a tough game. We usually do okay on Wade but guys like Jwill and Walker can give us trouble. 

Our guys generally play well at home against good teams so i'm predicting a win.


----------



## remy23

^ I'm not sure how long Shaq is supposed to be out with his hyperextended left knee. If he doesn't play, the Heat would play small ball. Some teams have given us trouble going small, while we were able to adjust well against other teams trying to play fast.


----------



## IbizaXL

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Is Shaq playing? If he's out we win this game easy (with no Mourning). *They were struggling to beat the Raps without him and they're barely .500* when he's out of the lineup.
> 
> If he plays then it will obviously be a tough game. We usually do okay on Wade but guys like Jwill and Walker can give us trouble.
> 
> Our guys generally play well at home against good teams so i'm predicting a win.


even when our team is 100% healthy, weve still struggled vs bad teams. The Heat have somehow made it a trend. and as much as Pat Riley and us Heat fans hate it, they keep playing down to their competiton only to pick it up in the 4th and win the game (like last game vs the raps)

Zo is out, and Shaq is questionable. if Shaq is out, we still have Doleac whos done a good job for us. He might not have the same impact as Zo, or even Shaq for that matter, but Doleac usually does positive things to help the Heat win. Our rookie Simien has been getting more minutes since Zo went out, and hes been solid off the bench.

Cavs are a good team, no doubt. But i still like the Heats chances.

Heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


----------



## Morongk22

What a big win this would be....not only would it help uskeep this hot streak going but it would also represent back to back wins against 2 of the top 4 teams in the NBA...it would give the players alot more confidence going into the playoffs knowing that we can beat anyone...plus itwould be nice to have bragging rite against against a certain roomate of mine who likes to talk **** about how much better Wade and the Heat are than Bron and the Cavs


----------



## futuristxen

Even though Shaq is out, this is a message game. Put some doubt in those mofos minds in case there is a playoff meeting. Already beaten them once this year. Time to take the season series. I say put Bron and Snow on Wade and shut him down. And let Z and Gooden go crazy on the inside against Doleac.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

We avenged our bad game against the mavs last night. And i think we are gonna avenge our loss to the heat too.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

The last time we played Miami Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall had no idea what a made field goal felt like and we were starting Sasha?. Now we have Flip which has been quite of late, but who isnt alittle quite after hitting a few game winners and game tying shots in the first couple weeks you are hear. He still now depamds respect on the offensive end taking pressure off Lebron. 

I just think the way were playing we match up with Miami pretty well other then them having Jayson Williams. 

OT: Does any Cavaliers fan want the Cavs to go on a 5 game losing streak into the playoffs, think about it?


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 03/31/2006*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Heat centerless?*
> 
> The Miami Heat, who visit the Cavs on Saturday, might be without star center Shaquille O'Neal, who hyperextended his left knee Monday in a game against the Indiana Pacers. O'Neal is listed as day-to-day. Heat center Alonzo Mourning is out with a torn calf muscle.


----------



## -33-

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> The last time we played Miami Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall had no idea what a made field goal felt like and we were starting Sasha?. Now we have Flip which has been quite of late, but who isnt alittle quite after hitting a few game winners and game tying shots in the first couple weeks you are hear. He still now depamds respect on the offensive end taking pressure off Lebron.
> 
> *I just think the way were playing we match up with Miami pretty well other then them having Jayson Williams. *
> 
> OT: Does any Cavaliers fan want the Cavs to go on a 5 game losing streak into the playoffs, think about it?


We don't have Jayson Williams, he's a murderer. Although looking at our backcourt matchups, there might be some Cavs getting killed at the Q tommorow...


Shaq --- Z 
Udon --- Gooden
Posey --- LeBron
Wade --- Flip
JWill --- Snow

I don't see at all how you can say you match up well with Miami...theres really 1.5 matchups that you can say you have an advantage in. Miami has a better bench (when healthy), and a better coach. 

If Shaq is out, it's gonna take a great game by Doleac/Walker/Udonis to win. We'd basically be playing without 2 of the top 5 center in the East in that case, so I'd almost expect us to lose on the road where you guys are actually pretty tough. I think Shaq will play, but if he's gonna have to sit 1 of the next 2 games, I'd rather it be this one than NJ, who we'll actually play in the playoffs.


----------



## futuristxen

Though theoretically don't you need Shaq more against the Cavs frontline than the Nets, who don't really have an imposing frontline?


----------



## notting_hill

Shaq will not be on the court as far as I know. I feel it will be an easy win for us. waiting impatiently for the game time. It will be a kind of message before the play offs.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I think we will win, but i wouldnt say it will be a easy win. thats alittle over the top.

im really anticipating watching this game, and the indians game on sunday


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Double post below


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq --- Z
> Udon --- Gooden
> Posey --- LeBron
> Wade --- Flip
> JWill --- Snow
> 
> I don't see at all how you can say you match up well with Miami...theres really 1.5 matchups that you can say you have an advantage in. Miami has a better bench (when healthy), and a better coach.
> 
> .


Well Id say we have the advantage Gooden over Haslem and Bron over Posey. While its not like Big Z is that far behind Shaq they have totally opposite games. And the game Z brings is really hard for someone like Shaq to defend. Pick n' Rolls with a mid range jumpber by Z. So you could say you have a 3-2 advantage. While Snow really isnt going to be matched up against JWill, Snow will be guarding Wade most likely so its Wade > Snow but when you look at what Flip has done for us and match him up with Jwill I dont think thats a clear advantage too you guys like it was when we were starting Sasha last time we played you guys. So its closer too a 2.8/2.2 advantage towards you guys :greatjob: Depends on how you look at it and from what Team or persective you look at it.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

^ LBJ has 9 40+ games this year if you count the 2 50+ games.


----------



## IbizaXL

score prediction:

Heat-117
Cavs-89




















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## notting_hill

gio30584 said:


> score prediction:
> 
> Heat-117
> Cavs-89
> 
> 
> j/k :biggrin:


Funny guy , go and write it in Miami forum. I bet that Cleveland will destroy Miami who is without SHAQ


----------



## remy23

^ With Cleveland, you know we can't take things for granted. Even if Shaq doesn't play, if Cleveland plays without urgency, they could lose the game in disappointing fashion.


----------



## -33-

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Well Id say we have the advantage Gooden over Haslem and Bron over Posey. While its not like Big Z is that far behind Shaq they have totally opposite games. And the game Z brings is really hard for someone like Shaq to defend. Pick n' Rolls with a mid range jumpber by Z. So you could say you have a 3-2 advantage. While Snow really isnt going to be matched up against JWill, Snow will be guarding Wade most likely so its Wade > Snow but when you look at what Flip has done for us and match him up with Jwill I dont think thats a clear advantage too you guys like it was when we were starting Sasha last time we played you guys. So its closer too a 2.8/2.2 advantage towards you guys :greatjob: Depends on how you look at it and from what Team or persective you look at it.


Zo is as close to Z...as Z is to Shaq.

Haslem might not outscore Gooden, but he'll likely outrebound him, and that's all we really ask of him.

JWill is alot better player than Flip, regardless of how well Flip has played since he's worn a wine & gold uniform. 

I don't think you have a good matchup with Wade, Snow is probably the best defender you have, and he's not quick enough. Flip isn't good enough defensively and LeBron might do something with his quickness/length, but I wouldn't think he would put LeBron on Wade for a long time b/c it's gonna wear him out playing on both ends. On the other hand, the Heat have Posey/Shandon/DA who are all pretty solid defenders to throw at LeBron. We won't stop him, I know that. But those guys are known for their defensive work and can atleast make LeBron work for his points. 

I think the key is that if Shaq plays, we need 1 more guy with 10-15 points, and we win.
If Shaq doesn't play, I don't think we'll go Udon-Walker-Posey-Wade-JWill again, but we need Wade + 2 to win...more than likely that means Walker and JWill come up with some points. I like the matchups for JWill, but unless Riley goes with Toine at center (something SVG did this preseason), I don't think Toine will bring a good game for us. 

I guess we'll see what happens tommorow....


----------



## Morongk22

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Haslem might not outscore Gooden, but he'll likely outrebound him, and that's all we really ask of him.


I wouldn't that far to say that Haslem will most likely outrebound Gooden. If you look at the numbers Gooden has him beat. Not only does he outrebound Haslem by 1 board a game he also has a slight size advantage. Also last time the Cavs and Heat played each other Gooden went for 9 points and 12 boards while Haslem had 1 point and 7 boards.




Shaq_Diesel said:


> JWill is alot better player than Flip, regardless of how well Flip has played since he's worn a wine & gold uniform.


Better yes, alot better no. The pretty much match up even statistically so I don't think you can say JWill is alot better than Flip based only on the fact that Flip is relatively new as a starter and a Cav.


----------



## Pioneer10

W/o Hughes, Miami has a big advantage. With Hughes it becomes very interesting as suddenly the backcourt swings into the Cavs favor, IMO.

The thing is Hughes is not only a good player but he automatically fills in where we are the weakest (backcourt) and his pluses (playmaking, defense) is what we lack. The Cavs as a sum are better with him then just the part separately (Hughes) would indicate. W/o him, Lebron has a big edge but Wade does well (although not as big as an edge as Lebron has thanks to Flip), Shaq is better then Z, Gooden is better then Haslem (but not as big as Shaq is better then Z), and Williams is better then Snow. Heat bench is better but I think the benches both play significantly better at home versus then away. The problem as always is that the PG production can't keep up with the opposing PG but as always we are better team at home and should be able to overcome that disadvantage


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Morongk22 said:


> I wouldn't that far to say that Haslem will most likely outrebound Gooden. If you look at the numbers Gooden has him beat. Not only does he outrebound Haslem by 1 board a game he also has a slight size advantage. Also last time the Cavs and Heat played each other Gooden went for 9 points and 12 boards while Haslem had 1 point and 7 boards.


 Nice, look at you spittin that knowledge. i like it in you


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo! | NBA | Miami Heat/Cleveland Cavalier Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## TucsonClip

Morongk22 said:


> I wouldn't that far to say that Haslem will most likely outrebound Gooden. If you look at the numbers Gooden has him beat. Not only does he outrebound Haslem by 1 board a game he also has a slight size advantage. Also last time the Cavs and Heat played each other Gooden went for 9 points and 12 boards while Haslem had 1 point and 7 boards.


Well, last time they played Haslem played 18 minutes to Gooden's 27... I would say Gooden is a little better then Haslem, because of his offensive game.


----------



## Pioneer10

TucsonClip said:


> Well, last time they played Haslem played 18 minutes to Gooden's 27... I would say Gooden is a little better then Haslem, because of his offensive game.


 Even with minutes taken into account Gooden is a better rebounder then Haslem. Gooden has his faults mainly inconsitency and help defense but rebounding is not an issue.

Gooden is 7th in the league in Rebound Rate at 18.6
Haslem is only 24th at 14.8


----------



## -33-

Haslem has had an up-and-down season...last year he was much better & consistant...
he's played all year with the broken pinky that has kept Hughes out all year. 

Gooden is a better scorer....Udonis is a better rebounder, or about the same....Udonis is a better defender....I take Udonis b/c he gives us exactly what we need every night, the ultimate role player...how about this, they are pretty much a toss-up on any given night


----------



## Pioneer10

There is absolutely no evidence that Haslem is a better reboudner then Gooden. If you want to say Haslem is a better defender and more consistent, I have no problem with it. But Gooden is a terrific rebounder it's the best thing he does on the basketball court.

Per game, per minute, rebound rate all favor Gooden to back up my statement as well


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Posey-Shaq-Zo all not playing... This isnt very fun... Hopefully we dont play down to their level with all their injuries and still take it at them...


----------



## Pioneer10

****ING Z: blows so many assists from lebron


----------



## remy23

Sweet lob by Drew... not really... James just catches most lobs.


----------



## futuristxen

I like our energy early.


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> Sweet lob by Drew... not really... James just catches most lobs.


 lol


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> I like our energy early.


 I don't see a lot of energy on defense though


----------



## Pioneer10

Eric snow is awful on offense: can't pass, can't drive, can't shoot


----------



## IbizaXL

i just love watching LBJ and Wade play....so skillful.

theres a reason why these two are Olympian team mates :banana:


----------



## IbizaXL

Pioneer10 said:


> Eric snow is awful on offense: can't pass, can't drive, can't shoot


...and so far is having trouble defending Wade.


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> Eric snow is awful on offense: can't pass, can't drive, can't shoot


I don't mind guys who can't shoot if they can at least pass and drive (cough, cough... Rajon).


----------



## Pioneer10

Lol J Will saw D. Jones and went right after him


----------



## futuristxen

It looks like Damon has finally found his stroke this season. Just in time for the playoffs.


----------



## Pioneer10

D. Jones even all his defensive problems is passing Snow on the depth chart in my mind. Team just looks better with him on the floor. I think getting Flip really has helped Jones as he no longer has to be the SG


----------



## remy23

^ Then Cleveland could always just start Damon Jones.


----------



## futuristxen

remy23 said:


> ^ Then Cleveland could always just start Damon Jones.


I think it's too late in the season to be radically changing roles.


----------



## futuristxen

Flip in early foul trouble.


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> ^ Then Cleveland could always just start Damon Jones.


 Just give him more PG minutes: wouldn't change the starting lineups till Hughes comes back and gets back in teh flow


----------



## remy23

futuristxen said:


> I think it's too late in the season to be radically changing roles.


Cleveland's lucky I'm not the one coaching this team. If you suck, you'd go to the bench quicker than you could say the word. It would be a production=play system. Which would probably help guys like Varejao see actual minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10

Still don't know why we have to play Marshall and Jones together: doesn;t make sense to me at all


----------



## Pioneer10

God I hate A. Walker. I don't use that word often but the dude is just aggravating. Cant stand his chucking or that little dance he does


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Still don't know why we have to play Marshall and Jones together: doesn;t make sense to me at all


It's the Buddy system.


----------



## IbizaXL

Pioneer10 said:


> God I hate A. Walker. I don't use that word often but the dude is just aggravating. Cant stand his chucking or that little dance he does


i cant stand his airballs


----------



## remy23

That tip was a shade after the buzzer but I'll take it.


----------



## Pioneer10

ROFL: did you guys hear Scottie Pippen when talking about the Nets winnign 11 straight: they're turning into real "pretenders". Haha Scottie doesn't pull punches out there


----------



## Pioneer10

What kind of ****ed up lineup do we have in there right now? You need both Flip and Z in there when Lebron sits


----------



## remy23

^ Between that and his KG comments, Pippen is gangster. But I still give Reggie Miller the most props for suggesting, or not suggesting but flat out saying Gonzaga would beat the Knicks. That was even more cold in my book.


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> What kind of ****ed up lineup do we have in there right now? You need both Flip and Z in there when Lebron sits


 Lol good he gets Newble out of there


----------



## Pioneer10

I hope people see how bad we are w/o Lebon in the lineup


----------



## Pioneer10

Tim Legler is officially a fool in my mind: minutes don't matter? Why doesn't he talk about Lebron's numbers before and after his minutes went up?

OBTW Marsahll sucks - God I can't stand him


----------



## remy23

"The guy just doesn't have the gas to finish 4th quarters."

Another great comment from ESPN announcers.


----------



## Pioneer10

We again are playing down to the competition: no energy on D


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> OBTW Marsahll sucks - God I can't stand him


Hopefully by this time of the year next season, it'll be Marty time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Our team is still in that "we can turn it on in the 4th qtr" mode. It's gonna bite us in the *** sooner or later


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Here we go with the FT's again. All of our losses have the same pattern.


----------



## futuristxen

Defense was desipicable in the first half. There's no excuse to give up over 50 points to basically Dwayne Wade and four other guys.


----------



## IbizaXL

futuristxen said:


> Defense was desipicable in the first half. There's no excuse to give up over 50 points to basically Dwayne Wade and four other guys.


haha! 'four other guys'


----------



## futuristxen

Gah. Lebron has to be a finisher?! What?!


----------



## IbizaXL

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Our team is still in that "we can turn it on in the 4th qtr" mode. It's gonna bite us in the *** sooner or later


i feel you man, it bit Miami twice this season already.


----------



## futuristxen

Gio305 said:


> haha! 'four other guys'




It's funny that Miami loses Zo, Shaq, and Posey. And they still have a decent lineup. Haslem, Williams, Walker--that's almost a .500 level team.

Either way the Cavs should be winning this game. The team the heat put out tonight, should not be able to beat the Cavs at home.


----------



## IbizaXL

futuristxen said:


> It's funny that Miami loses Zo, Shaq, and Posey. *And they still have a decent lineup. Haslem, Williams, Walker--*that's almost a .500 level team.
> 
> Either way the Cavs should be winning this game. The team the heat put out tonight, should not be able to beat the Cavs at home.


and Derek anderson, Gary Payton....lol :biggrin:

EDIT: oh yeah, and a guy named Wade


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Cavs should certainly win this game. This would be a very bad loss. I hope it's not a case of our team clinching, and losing some of their desire..I guess we'll see in the 2nd half.


----------



## remy23

futuristxen said:


> Gah. Lebron has to be a finisher?! What?!


Comments like this on sports, news and other television shows makes me wonder what exactly is the criteria used to select these people. People just say a whole bunch of crap.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice Snow, way to kill our momentum


----------



## IbizaXL

remy23 said:


> Comments like this on sports, news and other television shows makes me wonder what exactly is the criteria used to select these people. People just say a whole bunch of crap.


agreed


----------



## futuristxen

Haslem has Drew completely frustrated. He doesn't know what he wants to do offensively, defensively--Brown needs to yank him and let him regain his composure.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Drew has been awful today, on both sides of the ball. I would go with Andy.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

No energy what so ever...


----------



## CHKNWANG321

not looking too good right now


----------



## CHKNWANG321

They just showed the look on the guy who is gaurding lebron right before he just drove. He looked nervous


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

FT's are just KILLING US.


----------



## futuristxen

I think Bron has to guard Wade for the rest of the game. He's the only player on the team who can guard him.


----------



## remy23

^ Pretty much LeBron has to do everything.


----------



## futuristxen

remy23 said:


> ^ Pretty much LeBron has to do everything.


Sell some hotdogs during the break.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow Lebron checking Wade...


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I love how they went for the ball. .Thats passion


----------



## remy23

James with one helluva dunk!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Sweet pass by lbj to andy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron and Andy have great chemistry


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice sub by Mike Brown


----------



## remy23

Cleveland trails by four points after the third quarter (69-73).


----------



## CHKNWANG321

ira with some nice d


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I gotta say i'm pleased to see Lebron want to guard Wade.


----------



## remy23

Sasha with mad HOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow! Sasha is a stud


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Holy ****.......... I didnt know sasha could get up like that


----------



## remy23

Big 3-ball by Jones.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo damon with the 3 ball in transition


----------



## remy23

LeBron for 3! James is the man!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

PLAYOFF LEBRON is here again baby!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Holy **** what a game


----------



## SamTheMan67

what the hell is happening to lebron hes a ****ing beast


----------



## CHKNWANG321

WoW, Lebron with another 3. 

this is a insane pace


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I just seriously jumped out of my seat twice


----------



## IbizaXL

plz tell me you guys just saw that sequence


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I just seriously jumped out of my seat twice


Your not the only one! Lebron and Wade are just getting ridiculous.


----------



## -33-

regardless of who wins...this has been a hell of a game, especially this 1st half of the 4th...


----------



## Pioneer10

Miami is hacking away on those offensive boards but the refs letting them play. Get Gooden in there to get more boards: Marshall ain't doing squat again


----------



## IbizaXL

Pioneer10 said:


> Holy **** what a game


 :clap: 

yeah baby, this is what i want. an exciting game (with a Heat win to top it off would be even better :biggrin: )


----------



## Pioneer10

****ing Marshall sucks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Marshall sucks


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Huge rebound by andy. But marshalll is cold


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> ****ing Marshall sucks


 ****ing Marshall sucks balls


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Where is flip?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Marshall is going to cost us this game


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF take out AVbut keep in Marshall?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Uggh we have to defend the pick and roll differently against Wade


----------



## SamTheMan67

djones is smoking hot finally


----------



## CHKNWANG321

GO go go go go GO D.J.


----------



## remy23

Timely offensive rebounds by the Heat have killed us time and time again.


----------



## Pioneer10

Why in God's name is Marhsall in the game when we're getting killed on the glass? I hate Brown at time


----------



## CHKNWANG321

D.WAde is insane


----------



## IbizaXL

what a game so far....

Wade and Lebron are posessed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Diff in this game is Shandon Anderson is hitting his open shots, while Marshall is bricking his.


----------



## Pioneer10

As far as I'm concerened we could cut Marsahll and I won't care much


----------



## IbizaXL

theres a good chance LBJ and Wade can end up with a triple-double. insane


----------



## remy23

Big tip by Andy!


----------



## remy23

Marshall with a finger roll. LOL


----------



## CHKNWANG321

andy with double digit points :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pretty funny how Lebron just schooled Mike Brown on how to defend that pick and roll.

It's great to see him becoming more vocal in his leadership.


----------



## myst

Cavs are playing pretty pathetic. No Shaq, no Zo, no Posey. The tallest guy on the floor for the Heat is the same size as the Cavs power forward. The Heat should be getting pounded inside.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Finally flip is back


----------



## Pioneer10

WLEJE:FHOPAHSVNSFSNKJ:NGVW:EG:WHGWHGGWHGWH
I hate Marshall


----------



## CHKNWANG321

****ing marshall. stop ****ing shooting


----------



## remy23

Big shot by Damon!


----------



## Pioneer10

D. JOnes is on fire LOL


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Amon Jones is amazing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is crazy. Bron vs Wade.


----------



## SamTheMan67

what the **** is happening this is insane


----------



## CHKNWANG321

This is rediculuos

amazing game


----------



## CHKNWANG321

The way this is going im suprised wade didnt make that long shot


----------



## Pioneer10

I give Lebron credit for taking the responsibiliy of guarding Wade. Wade is scoring but the shots are a lot more difficult then when anybody else Cleveland had on him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wade cherry picking on that play is killer


----------



## remy23

We score and don't get back! Damn.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Nice defense on wade. 

But before i can post this wade gets a and1


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Fantastic


----------



## remy23

Marshall with the jam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp


----------



## CHKNWANG321

WOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

marshall sucks, but he can dunk it.

:cheers:


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Just BACK OFF Wade. Really, I mean he's killing us with all these crazy drives.

I would literally back off a couple feet, Lebron can jump and challenge his shot easy.


----------



## Pioneer10

Great defense by Bron LOL BTW: telling the coach exactly how to play Wade - ROFL


----------



## IbizaXL

i think you guys got this game.

great game anyways, i had alot of fun... :banana: 

see you guys in the playoffs? :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Just BACK OFF Wade. Really, I mean he's killing us with all these crazy drives.
> 
> I would literally back off a couple feet, Lebron can jump and challenge his shot easy.


 Amazing that Lebron had to tell Brown how to play Wade on the pick and roll


----------



## CHKNWANG321

this is playoff basketball


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Walker misssssed. Thank God. I def thought he would make it


----------



## remy23

I hope people who say LeBron isn't clutch or can't finish games or whatever else they say, are watching this game. LeBron has an iron will.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> I hope people who say LeBron isn't clutch or can't finish games or whatever else they say, are watching this game. LeBron has an iron will.


Haters will never acknowledge.


----------



## Pioneer10

LOL: Legler saying that Marsahll has helped the Cavs - he is being spoonfed like a baby by Lebron and he's bricked a ton


----------



## IbizaXL

LOL, you guys were dissing Marshall all game and he prolly tilted this game to your favor with that dunk......


as for us, we got Walker to diss.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

WOW, now Z missses FTs


----------



## CHKNWANG321

You know we are destined to win when Walker, Payton, and Wade all missed their 3s


----------



## myst

These are the same fans that boo'd Lebron?


----------



## Pioneer10

Gio305 said:


> LOL, you guys were dissing Marshall all game and he prolly tilted this game to your favor with that dunk......
> 
> 
> as for us, we got Walker to diss.


 Making one easy shot when you had about 10 and not getting boards is not good. I don't care if that was a "game winning" dunk or whatever.


----------



## -33-

good game....

I say anything to take away from a great game by LeBron & Wade....No Shaq/Posey/Zo....I'll take our play today as a message to what "could" happen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

2 unbelievable games in a row by Lebron here. I mean really, there is no one in the NBA playing at a higher level right now. Back to back games he's dominated 2nd halves/4th qtrs, and taken on the challenge of guarding Dirk and Wade. 

How he's not an absolute top 3 MVP candidate, and arguably #1 candidate is beyond me.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

He better win the MVP

"YOU CAN BOOK THIS ONE TO THE CAVALIERS"


----------



## Pioneer10

Lol: how come you weren't saying squat about how we haven't had Hughes since the Cavs first blewout the Cavs?


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 106, Miami 99*


----------



## IbizaXL

Pioneer10 said:


> Making one easy shot when you had about 10 and not getting boards is not good. I don't care if that was a "game winning" dunk or whatever.


oh i know what you mean....to bad Walker wasnt the one with the dunk


----------



## IbizaXL

Great game anyways :clap: 

although i would much rather see my team in the W column


----------



## cima

oh man marshall was driving me insane with all those open bricks he shot. 0-8 from 3, terrible!


----------



## IbizaXL

CiMa said:


> oh man marshall was driving me insane with all those open bricks he shot. 0-8 from 3, terrible!


haha, take a look at Walker


----------



## Pioneer10

CiMa said:


> oh man marshall was driving me insane with all those open bricks he shot. 0-8 from 3, terrible!


 I still don't understand how Gooden couldn't be in the game at the end there: I gave the Heat even w/o Shaq and Zo credit they were killing us on the offensive glass and one our top rebounders sits on the bench


----------



## futuristxen

Gooden was terrible today. He didn't really deserve to be in at the end. In the end Marshall proved the right choice.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Gooden was terrible today. He didn't really deserve to be in at the end. In the end Marshall proved the right choice.


 You're kidding right? Marshall nearly cost us that game with his incompetence.

He has no place on this team now that Jones has found his game. Marshall can't rebound, shoot, or defend - I wouldn't mind cutting him just so Brown won't play him


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Looking at the box score, LeBron James and Dwyane Wade both had huge nights but LeBron just wanted it more and pushed a little harder.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

futuristxen said:


> Gooden was terrible today. He didn't really deserve to be in at the end. In the end Marshall proved the right choice.


If i am not mistaken I dont think Gooden played in the fourth quarter, did you watch the game?

It was Marshall/AV to start the fourth... Big Z and Marshall and then Brown went back to AV/Marshall to finish the game. Not sure if Gooden stepped on the floor in the fourth. Just how its gone every game, Gooden does it all in the first quarter then his minutes decrease after that.


----------



## -33-

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Looking at the box score, LeBron James and Dwyane Wade both had huge nights but LeBron just wanted it more and pushed a little harder.


 I wouldn't say that at all.........LeBron and Wade were battling all game long. Both guys were hustling and getting on the floor and basically carrying their team on their backs. If anything, the Heat came up short at the end b/c they were pretty shorthanded, and the Cavs made plays at the end, while the Heat didn't.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

futuristxen said:


> Gooden was terrible today. He didn't really deserve to be in at the end. In the end Marshall proved the right choice.


Also Marshall made two shots in the fourth quarter a wide open dunk (alan henderson could have done that) and a finger roll from 2 feet out. Other than that if i am not mistake he was 0-8 from the 3pt like and atleast 0-4 in the fourth.

Right now his only purpose is spreading the floor and helping Lebron attack attack attack. Atleast the old man showed some Heart out there after the dunk, he wants to get into the playoffs just as bad as anyone else on that team. He has been around awhile but always on very bad teams.


----------



## Pioneer10

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Also Marshall made two shots in the fourth quarter a wide open dunk (alan henderson could have done that) and a finger roll from 2 feet out. Other than that if i am not mistake he was 0-8 from the 3pt like and atleast 0-4 in the fourth.
> 
> Right now his only purpose is spreading the floor and helping Lebron attack attack attack. Atleast the old man showed some Heart out there after the dunk, he wants to get into the playoffs just as bad as anyone else on that team. He has been around awhile but always on very bad teams.


 The problem is Miami was completely ignoring him at the end. I give Riles credit he kept a guy on Jones but they sagged off Marshall: they were daring him to beat them. I also don't recall seeing much of Drew after a decent first quarter he put up. Drew has his faults but man when you're getting beat up on the offensive glass, it's a good time to bring him in. Him and AV have good chemistry as well.


----------



## myst

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Looking at the box score, LeBron James and Dwyane Wade both had huge nights but LeBron just wanted it more and pushed a little harder.


 Are you kidding me? You are going to say who wanted it more by looking at a box score? That's the most rediculous thing.


----------



## IbizaXL

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Looking at the box score, LeBron James and Dwyane Wade both had huge nights but LeBron just wanted it more and pushed a little harder.


LOL


----------



## The OUTLAW

Shaq_Diesel said:


> good game....
> 
> I say anything to take away from a great game by LeBron & Wade....No Shaq/Posey/Zo....I'll take our play today as a message to what "could" happen



Diesel, why don't you have PPG, APG, RPG or career triple doubles in your measuring stick?


----------



## lj4mvp

Today's cavs/heat game was the first time since December 21st, 1963 that two opposing players had at least 44 points, 8 rebounds and 9 assists in the same game, when Elgin Baylor and Bob Pettit did it. The game will be replayed at 4:00 am on ESPN.


----------



## remy23

*Oh, what a show!*












> _Cleveland Cavaliers' Anderson Varejao, left, celebrates with teammate Donyell Marshall after a dunk in the fourth quarter of the Cavaliers' 106-99 win over the Miami Heat Saturday, April 1, 2006, in Cleveland._
> 
> *Oh, what a show!*
> 
> *Cleveland, OH (Sports Network) -* LeBron James recorded his 10th career triple-double with 47 points, 12 rebounds and 10 assists to lead Cleveland past Miami, 106-99, at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> James, who finished the day 16-of-25 from the field, out-dueled Miami's Dwyane Wade, who finished with a season-high 44 points, in an offensive showcase. The Heat played without superstar center Shaquille O'Neal, who sat out the game with a hyper-extended knee.
> 
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Damon Jones each added 12 points apiece for the Cavaliers, who won their seventh straight game and have a solid lead for the No. 4 spot in the Eastern Conference playoff race. Anderson Varejao chipped in with 10 points in the win.
> 
> Wade finished with the 44 points, eight rebounds and nine assists for Miami, which lost for the first time in three games and remains in the second slot of the Eastern Conference playoff race. Udonis Haslem netted 16 points while Shandon Anderson had 10 in the loss.
> 
> Down, 80-73, James ignited the crowd by drilling three consecutive treys in a 9-2 run for the Cavaliers. His third triple tied the game at 82 with just under nine minutes remaining.
> 
> The two teams continued to play a nip and tuck game over the next several minutes and found themselves deadlocked at 92 with a little over four minutes left.
> 
> After Wade drove down the heart of the defense for an easy layup, Jones connected on a three to put Cleveland up 95-94 with 3:15 on the clock.
> 
> Fifteen seconds later Wade responded yet again, with a running jumper and Miami stood atop the see-saw, 96-95.
> 
> James answered with four straight points. First, the All-Star hit a long jumper from just inside the three-point line and then he scored on a driving lay-in, to give the advantage back to the Cavs, 99-96, with 1:25 left.
> 
> Wade continued to keep the pressure on Cleveland, however. The swingman got loose underneath for a three-point play that deadlocked things at 99 with the clock showing 1:24.
> 
> The Cavs finally grabbed some breathing room with back-to-back buckets. James nailed another running jumper and, after a rare Wade miss, Donyell Marshall scored on a dunk to make the score 103-99 with 37 ticks left.
> 
> Antoine Walker then missed a wide open look from beyond-the-arc and the Cavs made enough free throws in the final seconds to secure the win.
> 
> The Cavaliers took a slim 26-24 advantage after the first 12 minutes. The Heat came back with an excellent second quarter and took a 53-44 edge into intermission. Wade had 19 points to lead the Heat at the half while James paced Cleveland with 19 of his own.
> 
> The Cavaliers managed to climb back within four, 73-69, by the end of the third quarter.
> 
> *Game Notes:* The Cavs are 10-0 when James tallies a triple-double...James had 19 points in the fourth quarter, Wade had 21...The Cavaliers are an impressive 28-10 at home this season. They have won eight in a row as the host...Miami is 20-17 on the road this season.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/02/2006*












> *James’ feats nothing short of awesome*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* It was late in the third quarter, and LeBron James threw himself across the court, belly-first.
> 
> The Cavaliers star had just tipped the ball away from Dwyane Wade, and it was rolling free. James chased it on all-fours, like a toddler crawling after a scared kitten.
> 
> He managed to control it, throw the ball up court, and it eventually led to Anderson Varejao driving to the basket, drawing a foul.
> 
> “When your best player does that, it's leadership,'' marveled coach Mike Brown.
> 
> It's also why the Cavaliers have won seven in a row after a sensational 106-99 victory over Miami at Quicken Loans Arena before a sellout crowd of 20,562 and a national ESPN audience Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Anyone watching the game will understandably go away gushing about the duel between James and Wade.
> 
> James scored 47 points, Wade 44. It seemed like both were competing for the top spot on ESPN's “Play of the Day.'' But here are some things that TV won't show you, things that just happen to win games.
> 
> Things like James diving on the floor, a play that is absolutely no fun for one very obvious reason -- the court is wooden, it's hard, it hurts. Some stars would rather surrender their multi-million dollar shoe contracts than make a play like James.
> 
> But when teammates see their star taking that risk, putting out that much effort, doing the blue-collar, down-and-dirty defensive work, it sends a message to everyone in Cavalier wine and gold.
> 
> No holding back.
> 
> In the fourth quarter, James defended Wade.
> 
> Talk about thankless duty. At this point, Wade was in an outrageous groove, scoring outside on textbook, feathery jumpers. Then he would drive to the rim like a little bull breaking out of a collar, ready to run over anyone in front of him.
> 
> James has seen enough of Wade to know that no one can really stop him, but James figured he's four inches taller and 30 pounds heavier. If nothing else, he could make Wade work for his points.
> 
> So he told Brown that he'd take Wade.
> 
> Yes, Wade scored 21 fourth-quarter points on 9-of-15 shooting. He scored all but five of his team's points in the final period.
> 
> James countered with 18 points.
> 
> But get this: He was 6-of-7 from the field. While Wade had zero assists in the crucial 12 minutes, James passed off for four.
> 
> Know how the Cavs really won this game?
> 
> James hit the boards. He passed. And yes, he scored.
> 
> James threw in a terrific 8-foot bank shot off the dribble to put the Cavs ahead 101-99 with 73 seconds left.
> 
> On the defensive end of the court, Wade missed a 3-pointer.
> 
> James rebounded it.
> 
> The Cavs went to work on offense, and Donyell Marshall missed a 3-pointer.
> James rebounded that, too.
> 
> Then Marshall wisely sprinted to the rim -- and James delivered a perfect pass that led to a dunk for his teammate, putting the game away at 103-99.
> 
> In 35 key seconds, James scored two points to give his team the lead. He snared two rebounds to keep them ahead. He passed for a Marshall slam to drive home the verdict.
> 
> Some fans will stop at the 47 points next to his name, but they should keep looking at the box score. Notice how James took 25 shots from the field, making 16. Only two were dunks as he earned every point. Look how he was 13-of-14 from the foul line. Stare at the 12 rebounds, the 10 assists. Consider how he piled up that triple double in 45 punishing minutes.
> 
> As Brown said, “I hope everyone understands what he is doing.''
> 
> Most fans don't, because most of us have never seen anything like it before. At least, not from someone in a Cavs uniform.
> 
> In his last five games, he has scored 37, 36, 36, 46 and 47 points -- an average of 40 points, shooting 53 percent.
> 
> But it's more than just slams, shots and scoring. The other parts of his game are carrying James into greatness and the Cavs into the playoffs. And that's something we all need to remember.





> *James wins duel, gives Cavs win*
> *He sparks rally with 18 points in fourth. Wade scores 44 points*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Their shoes are signature models, their replica jerseys dot the grandstands, their franchises and fan bases hang on their strong shoulders.
> 
> Yet, that is only the effect. The cause comes under the hot lights on the hardwood, where it isn't about contracts or entourages.
> 
> LeBron James and Dwyane Wade possess the skills and promise to make spring weekend afternoons their canvas for years to come. The prologue is tantalizing.
> 
> The two diamonds of the treasured 2003 draft class delivered a delicious duel Saturday, James providing more clutch play-making and statistical wizardry while Wade was carrying his depleted team to the brink of another mighty victory.
> 
> But this round went to the former No. 1 pick, as James inched ahead of his contemporary at the finish.
> 
> With another monster fourth quarter and a triple-double, James inspired the Cavaliers to a 106-99 win over the Miami Heat. It was the Cavs' (43-29) seventh consecutive win as they closed a key home stretch with a perfect mark, getting 14 games above .500 for the first time since 1993.
> 
> James scored 18 points in the fourth quarter, but two crucial rebounds and several dazzling assists were the difference-making plays.
> 
> He ended with 47 points, 12 rebounds and 10 assists and shot 16-of-25 from the field en route to his 10th career triple-double. James has enhanced his Most Valuable Player stock, averaging 40.4 points, 8.2 rebounds, and 7.8 assists on 54 percent shooting over the last five games.
> 
> Wade scored 21 points in the fast-paced fourth quarter while running the point, as high-profile teammates Shaquille O'Neal (knee), Alonzo Mourning (calf) and James Posey (ankle) were reduced to spectators. Wade, too, finished with big stats -- 44 points, eight rebounds and nine assists -- but couldn't quite match his rival.
> 
> As the game reached its climax, and the Cavs overcame a 10-point Heat (48-24) lead, Wade and James seemed to be on the court alone, tossing in floaters, layups and long jumpers at break-neck pace. It left the sellout crowd and the men in suits and uniforms -- even the old sages -- breathless.
> 
> “People got a view of absolute greatness,'' Heat coach Pat Riley said. “The bigger the moment, both of them stepped up bigger. Sometimes, it's absolutely beyond description.''
> 
> In the second half, James made 9-of-12 shots and assisted on eight other baskets as the Cavs scored 62 points. But in the final minute, his instincts made the difference. He gave the Cavs the lead for good with a running jumper with 1:13 left, the ninth time this season he's put the Cavs ahead for good in the fourth.
> 
> Then he got a big defensive rebound off a Wade miss, and at the other end found another long offensive board and quickly fed Donyell Marshall for a back-door slam dunk with 37 seconds left. That sealed the victory.
> 
> “We gave everybody what they wanted to see,'' James said. “It was a great showcase and I'm glad I was on the winning side.''
> 
> He got help from his bench in the fourth, especially from Anderson Varejao (10 points and eight rebounds) and Damon Jones (12 points). But mostly it was the James vs. Wade show.
> 
> “You call that an instant classic,'' said Cavs coach Mike Brown, whose team has won 11-of-14 overall. “It was two great players taking over the game.''


----------



## IbizaXL

this is exactly what i look for in an NBA game. just complete excitement. it sucks that my team lost, but i had so much joy watching that 4th qt, that i didnt feel the pain of losing as much


----------



## thegza

Can't believe I missed this game.


----------

